# Lighted nocks



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Pros and cons on using them? Thinking of trying lumanocks which brands good? Thanks.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I shoot lumenoks on my xbow. The components add 15 grains for a total weight of 27 grains at the nock end. The brass inserts weigh 92 for a total weight of 420 grains, plus or minus a grain or two. As long as your practice nocks and f.o.c. are the same on all your arrows you won't have a problem. They are a lot of fun to shoot.

The only thing I don't like is you have to wiggle them out a little to turn them off. The ones I shot with my compound only needed dropped on a hard object like a rock or table top.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Use nockturnals. Way better than luminocks in my opinion.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

+ 1 on Nockturnals, using for 3 years with no problems. Also easy to turn off.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nocturnals for me. Only brand I've ever tried but they work great. Won't shoot at another deer without them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Nocturnals here also.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ive found in the fishing isle at walmart and meijers, that they sell a a small lighted battery made by Thill floats, its used for catfishing bobbers, and it just happens to fit perfectly inside a carbon arrow and nock, works perfectly and a fraction of the cost.


----------



## skinny115 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have shot them all they all work good on the first deer but after they had a pass through on a deer they seem to not work all the time. I went to Easton tracers they are activated by a small magnet you put under your rest. There are no little wires down in your arrow or a hole with a switch inside that blood or water can get into decreasing the on and off of the nock.


----------

